

Going Live On Google Play: A How-To Guide For Android Developers - mdariani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/14/going-live-on-google-play-a-how-to-guide-for-android-developers/

======
espinchi
Very shallow guide, IMO.

There is much more to do in order to do a successful launch, such as:

    
    
      - Pick a good name
      - Choose the right keywords and structure for the description
      - Analyze your competitors and pick your keywords accordingly (head-to-head confrontation? Or better target your own subniche?)
      - Prepare appealing screenshots
      - Make sure the logos and other promotional images look professional (a hundred bucks from a good designer can go a long way)
      - Set up a coming soon page and try to grab e-mail addresses (way before launch, of course)
      - Prepare the docs and templates to eventually outsource the customer support (and even the development)
      - Maybe buy some ads
      - Do cross-promotion from your other apps
      - Maybe set up some partnership for cross-promotion (if it's your first app)
    

There's also a lot to say about trade-offs for launching soon versus having an
appealing MVP product, about targeted marketing, usability, ...

~~~
adrianr
I agree, the article it's pretty shallow. It mentions some unrelated topics
without getting to the point.

------
wtracy
"It’s important to test on every device you can get your hands on and make
sure to test across a variety of screen sizes, OSes, makes and models. We’ve
listed six devices in the checklist as a good starting point."

I sure don't see this list of six devices anywhere.

------
mvkel
This is advertorial for App Annie.

The line between content and ads is getting extremely gray.

------
9wymanm
I think the point of the article is to channel subscribers for the author's
"App Annie" service.

------
BaconJuice
Appreciate the share. Thank you.

